# Sperm damage?



## Snape of Vape (15/2/17)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/living/254...ty-and-these-flavours-are-the-most-dangerous/


----------



## boxerulez (15/2/17)

Pity I cannot stand those 2 falvours. Dead sperm is a life goal. No need for contraception.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/2/17)

No spem cells??? THATS THE DREAM

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## William Vermaak (15/2/17)

Why in every new thing on the market there's always someone testing sperm.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/2/17)

William Vermaak said:


> Why in every new thing on the market there's always someone testing sperm.


Perverts i tell you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez (15/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Perverts i tell you


Or ADDICTS


----------



## Wash (15/2/17)

I read the article before commenting.

Now, I'm all for a good direct lung hit, but I don't imagine even tricksters pull vapour all the way down into their nut-sacks.

Their testing methodology seems to be along the same lines as taking a fish out of water, pelting it with ice-blocks and then concluding that water is damaging to fish cells...

I cannot believe that people would read this and NOT ask questions like: in what possible scenario would sperm cells be directly exposed to vapour (for between 12 and 48 hours, mind) and then still be expected to do the job they were designed for? (apart, of course, from the odd vape shop that runs a sperm bank in the back room...)

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/2/17)

Bugger... And I have a Cinnamon Fireball /Bubblegum (CLY flavours) juice that is busy steeping...


----------



## stevie g (15/2/17)

Anything that plays on fear I distrust... like this article for one.


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/2/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> Bugger... And I have a Cinnamon Fireball /Bubblegum (CLY flavours) juice that is busy steeping...


Can i have some?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (15/2/17)

Her: Do you have protection?
Him: Dont worry babe, *whips out CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl lube*

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Coldcat (15/2/17)

Don't believe anything The Sun writes. 

In any case not bothered by that, one kid for me is enough.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## William Vermaak (15/2/17)

Agree with you there @Coldcat. One is more than enough

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mavric69 (15/2/17)

Wash said:


> I read the article before commenting.
> 
> Now, I'm all for a good direct lung hit, but I don't imagine even tricksters pull vapour all the way down into their nut-sacks.
> 
> ...



Or old girl giving the ole chicken head while vaping directly into...... ok wait, this felt wrong as i was type... 







as u were....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## gdigitel (15/2/17)

We can fix it ...
Feeling a little down and pap, try Pufizer's new Viagro-Vape. Even exhausted seamen deserve a fighting chance.
Or China Vape's Rhinomoen Flavour. A delicate blend of Rhinohorn and Perlemoen guaranteed to cure all fertility problems and prevent vapours tongue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (15/2/17)

gdigitel said:


> We can fix it ...
> Feeling a little down and pap, try Pufizer's new Viagro-Vape. Even exhausted seamen deserve a fighting chance.
> Or China Vape's Rhinomoen Flavour. A delicate blend of Rhinohorn and Perlemoen guaranteed to cure all fertility problems and prevent vapours tongue.


In case of excessive tongue swelling, stop using the product immediately and use tongue wisely.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wikus (15/2/17)

I went off the stinkies, replaced it with vaping, now my wife is pregnant after months of no luck, we are living proof that vaping is much more safer than smoking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/2/17)

less reasons to bag the appendage the better!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Effjh (15/2/17)

wikus said:


> I went off the stinkies, replaced it with vaping, now my wife is pregnant after months of no luck, we are living proof that vaping is much more safer than smoking.



Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dave1 (15/2/17)

So basically what this article says is if you expose your sperm to ecig vapor it will damage them although any sexual activity that involves exposing your sperm to ecig vapor would not be done by anyone trying to get pregnant, its just not the way 99.99999999999 % of vapers do it. Brilliant journalism here, well done to The Sun again for another article that would make for good toilet paper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/2/17)

Like most of the other online click-bait articles, this one says absolutely nothing in my opinion. The vaguely written, high-level content doesn't actually state if the supposed exposure was to the e-liquids itself, or just to the vapour. If it was the e-liquid itself, it likely means that the standard food-grade flavouring equivalents would in all likelihood have exactly the same outcome. It would mean that any artificially flavored non-vape related items they are used for, would also be bad for your little swimmers.

I'm not too sure about most other vapers, but I honestly don't make a habit of dunking my bollocks in e-juice of any flavor, whether it's deemed safe or not. If they actually referred to vapor, then like others have stated - even with 100% functional lungs, I'm convinced that no-one I know can inhale THAT deep to cause the supposed direct 'exposure' to e-cig vapor. The only risk would probably be posed as a result of vaping while acting out some fetishes certainly not meant for discussion on this forum.

I think I can make a safe assumption here that these 'official results' would have no direct bearing on my health then ?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Silver (16/2/17)

So very well said @Kuhlkatz !
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (16/2/17)

Tried and tested. This is nonsense. 

I've had two kids since I started vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (16/2/17)

All you guys with wives getting pregnant while you are vaping should seriously consider gifting the "milkman", "plumber", "pool guy" a really decent high wattage device. May cost a bit initially but will save you tons in the long run.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## wikus (16/2/17)

gdigitel said:


> All you guys with wives getting pregnant while you are vaping should seriously consider gifting the "milkman", "plumber", "pool guy" a really decent high wattage device. May cost a bit initially but will save you tons in the long run.


.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/2/17)

One can only hope


----------



## Anneries (16/2/17)

If it was this easy, I would only vape those flavors. In fact, I do mainly vape tobaccos and vanillas but wouldn't mind adding the others just for sure-no-fire. 

Will I test this, hell no. Two little ones is more than enough for us.


----------



## Byakko (16/2/17)

The Daily Sun is sensationalist journalism at it's worst...I am already a dad and we do not plan on having more kids so even if this is true,I don't see it as a bad thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (16/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> Don't believe anything The Sun writes.
> 
> In any case not bothered by that, one kid for me is enough.





Riaz said:


> Tried and tested. This is nonsense.
> 
> I've had two kids since I started vaping



Agreed..

If it comes from "The Sun" you can basically call it sensationalism not journalism.

Had a healthy baby girl 3 months ago, and I'm on cinnamon flavor every other week for the past two years.


----------



## Coldcat (16/2/17)

This reminds me of UK newspaper journalism in general. If anyone has read the newspapers there, the only good news is if your team, who you support, wins a match. Considering that I'm no sports enthusiast at all, it was even more grim. Almost every article written is bleak misery end of the world tripe and goes on about how it's the worse it has ever been in over 50-100 years blah blah. Eventually just stopped bothering with newspapers and just watched youtube on my commute, Well if I didn't have an armpit in my face that is.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

